# Did anyone else have the Kx-one?



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

question for all you touring car racers out there. I was just wanting to know if anyone else had the kyosho kx-one. if you did you truly had a respect for it because it was such an awsome car. first car to have centerd battery, motor, and servo. also the first car to feature single belt drive. so just tell me if anyone else had one or if anyone else ever got to see or drive one.


THANKS
Sean Scott


----------

